# Schwinn Color Matched Paint



## dtaylor613 (Jul 28, 2020)

I am looking for a factory/color matched radiant or opal green color paint for a Schwinn bike. What is the best option or place to go for this?

I believe I saw someone (a few weeks back) posting they were selling color matched paint for Schwinns(?)


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2020)

Nobody is selling a matched Opal or Radiant Green Schwinn paint. Many of the other Schwinn paint colors but not this one.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2020)

if you have a bike with enough  good paint on it a paint store can match it. they have some gizmo that reads the paint color and tells you the formula for it.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 1, 2020)

Those are called spectrophotometers.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2020)

spectrophotometer. I thought it was the magic paint box.   I totally forgot what it was called.... or maybe i never knew.

I never painted a whole car , I just hung around and sniffed the paint.
we used one to match the paint on a Sunbeam Alpine many moons ago.


----------



## dtaylor613 (Aug 4, 2020)

I am planning to take this to an automotive store and have them match the paint. I am only looking to repaint the front fender light on a phantom bike. This was repainted by someone down the line and does not match the original paint on the rest of the bike.

Does anyone know if the phantoms (or Schwinn bikes in general) has clear coats after the primer and paint were applied? I thought I read somwhere that they did not...


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 4, 2020)

Testors used to make an exact match 3 step paint with a base silver, emerald green candy clear, and a top clear coat, but they were just recently bought out by Rustoleum and it has been discontinued There still may be some of this stuff floating around out there. I had it 11 years ago when I repainted an entire Jaguar bike frame with the stuff. There is no visible difference in between this and the original Radiant Green paint that Schwinn used. It may be slightly different than the Opal. Green. That I do not know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2020)

No clear coat!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 4, 2020)

Here was my result in 2009 using these paints on my 1961 custom 5 speed Jag. The chainguard and tank still wear their original paint. When you look directly at the bike, you cannot tell the color difference in between the original paint on the guard and tank from the new paint on the frame, which includes the top clearcoat. The bike still looks wonderful, now, 11 years later.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 4, 2020)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Here was my result in 2009 using these paints on my 1961 custom 5 speed Jag. The chainguard and tank still wear their original paint. When you look directly at the bike, you cannot tell the color difference in between the original paint on the guard and tank from the new paint on the frame, which includes the top clearcoat. The bike still looks wonderful, now, 11 years later.
> 
> View attachment 1241483



So, what happens when looking_ indirectly_ at the paint, checkerboard?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 4, 2020)

Directly means looking at the bike in person. I can't prove anything from a photo. But then again, what would it benefit me to bullpoop about the colormatch? If it did not work, I would not even be posting about this, now would I?


----------



## dtaylor613 (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like it turned out well!

I am still unsure of what color green mine is. My understanding is that the paint is original except for the nose/fender light. The tank does appear a bit lighter though. It’s possible this has been replaced at some point(?)

Ultimately I just want to repaint the front fender light to match the frame


----------

